# Flirt with the user above you.



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Go for it lol.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey sexy, I have some leftover lube ...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Leftover from what?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Hi handsome...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo marry me. Or I'll marry HER


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I suck at flirting.

I do this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice Mouth :teeth


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I've always loved you, my heart will be crushed into a black hole if you reject me. Please, I'm begging you, you have to love me back. Please.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Baby you must have fallen from Heaven..




..because your face looks f****d


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man you gotta great arse.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Why thankyou. My diet of constant McDonalds gives it that shape. 

When I gaze into your eyes.. I can see the universe.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ how about it, eh?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh Oprah, your skin is like chocolate... Can i lick it and taste it and then eat you completely?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Honey, I'm an all you can eat buffet










You like my duck face?


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Honey, I'm an all you can eat buffet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I never flirt with anyone in real life. Maybe I could practice here. Hmm... Let's see. You're a revolutionary. Which is very winsome. Everyone loves revolutionaries. :yes
(Maybe I should stick to the Compliment the person above you thread.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol ok im gna be the worse 1 here never flirted before XD 

Is it hot in here? or is it just u


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

It's just me of course 

Scarves really get me going.. ooooh



(Damn this is a seedy thread lol..)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've caught you a delicious bass


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ giggity


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to lick your face.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to lick your face.


hey there white kitty, want me to pet you ?


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Face licking is hot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> hey there white kitty, want me to pet you ?


Sure.  I don't bite.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey cutie :b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Commence mating dance!









Are you impressed by my show of sexual prowess? Let us copulate with great haste.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Smooth moves you got there *wink*








*This thread is already full of win*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are one smokin' hot chick !


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Please stand still while I fluff your moustache...rawr!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

You must be from Ireland because when I look at you my penis doubles in size.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Duke Nukem is a sexy sexy man.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Shake it, baby!

*Throws money at you*


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

How you doing?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty damn crappy but a lap dance from a good chick might cheer me up.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

*slaps butt*, Rawr!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"RAWR" is RIGHT baby! RAWR!!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha ha *turns around, wink at ya* wanna go to dinner sometime?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Welll... im not into men... so no. Sorry.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

That was to wtfsam but you stole my post man -_-.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Your severed hands would look delightful on my mantlepiece.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Australia, eh? How about I take you to a land down under...:whip


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

umm looks like the koalas having a good time is their room for another?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> Your severed hands would look delightful on my mantlepiece.


I think yours would be much better.... Lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*takes out binoculars and peeks at you from a tree*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Takes out completely legal rifle with a scope on it* :teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If you were a booger I'd pick you first.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you where a potato you'd be one good potato


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you were a potato, you'd be from Idaho. :teeth


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dancing is sexy. Especially when they dance anyway.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

gof22, what a beautiful name. What is that, Italian?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

kiirby said:


> gof22, what a beautiful name. What is that, Italian?


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Blue velvet is a nice color.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Why is someone like you still hanging out in their room?

(Okay, I admit. I am terrible at this. If SAS would organise a flirting contest, I would probably be disqualified by means of rotten tomatoes.)


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Does the inital C stand for candy?* B*ecause you are eye candy!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

So you're from Switzerland, how does it feel to be neutral? Because I am so positive about you right now...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah, so there are mostly males here, and I'm not gay to flirt with them lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

:noYour name makes my head twitch


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I love the way u twitch your head. lol XD


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

The moment I saw you, my heart lagged.


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

You're one sexy doll.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dsgdfgd


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You thrust my heart through with that winged cross.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I may not be currently employed by Subway, but I can still give you a foot long.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I touch your hair, because it looks so dirty


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

going gay for you and only you


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a really unique name for a woman. I love unique names, especially ones that remind me of Star Wars.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

>> Loading program flirt
>> ERR: Program not found
>> What would you like to do? Troubleshoot
>> Found boolean inept variable equal to true constant SA also true, prevents downloading program flirt.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally I can flirt with a woman  

(Ok be cool, she is a girl) *smile awkwardly* Hello there...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


>


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Raulz0r said:


> Finally I can flirt with a woman
> 
> (Ok be cool, she is a girl) *smile awkwardly* Hello there...





Smiling Tiger said:


>


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Sup baby


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Raulz0r said:


>


(This is directed to the blonde girl,but U can take it personally,lol.)


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

NPH agrees


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

If you'd be a cactus, I'd still accept your serial-hugs.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You sexy little minx you !


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Stalker said:


>


:lol:lol:lol its working :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ehhh....I think I'll pass.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chopper you sexy thing you !


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahh what a little cutie pie.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Only if they come with milk


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Got any Irish in you? Do you want some?








...I'm not Irish either. And I don't have a penis.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Steady on there, you don't want to knacker yourself.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey tannasg, I see you have a cross in your avatar. Wanna do something confession worthy?  lmao


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought you would never ask.


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

How can I resist those puppy dog eyes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you might need to wear glasses, as you have the wrong person.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smash86 said:


> How can I resist those puppy dog eyes?


Aren't they dreamy? haha


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

You have psychological issues? I like honesty in a woman.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

ACCV93, I'll hug you.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you believe in love at the first sight, or should I walk by again?

I always though it was a corny line, and rather laughable:lol


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm using my hand
But thinking of you


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


>


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i like your FACE


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The idea of seeing you here,
Is enough to make the sweat go cold


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not a weather man but you can expect more than a couple inches tonight.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Does this cloth smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No chloroform has no smell.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is this how you flirt? Please,


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I like your sleeves. They're real big


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey cute stuff.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Found the web flirt program and manually installed, not the best flirt though I wanted a pic of Data winking.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's one








This is how I would wink if I could actually do it in real life.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

woooooooooooooow. How'd I miss this thread??


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Say peaches, hows about we go to my place and you can help me count my ceiling tiles?


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I dare you to resist me !


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like to Pulp _your_ Fiction...


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

ihavepsychologicalerections


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

<3 I'm the yolo in your swag


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm the axe in your skull :twisted


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm the mono in your monotony


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm the ACCV letter combination in your mysterious user name.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

I am the C in your Daniel.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

(´ε｀ )


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll show you something that's bawsome..


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So.....what kind of computer do YOU have


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How ya doin?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey baby. Wanna see how awesome we can be together?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh Alan you turn me on baby.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Me, you, that one chick let's have a 3 way


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your so smooth, I bet all the ladies call you Mr charismatic.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tasmanians are such devils!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

anonymid said:


>


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

rock my world mr zepplin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohhh Baby, do it one more time.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I can do it many more times than once :boogie


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

You can you turn on my screen whenever you like  LOL


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you were a girl I would flirt, but your a guy so I don't roll that way


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

You know, musicians have great rhythm.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard feminists are good in the sack.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Come over here ya big lovecat meow lmao


----------



## CeresZal (Jan 26, 2013)

=hugs the puppy above me... extra long=


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

My oh my thats a cute kitty you have in your avatar


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Lunch or a movie?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both and then your good self. :boogie


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Not too good at flirting, esp with men.. but if you come over and I'll cook you a mean bowl of cereal!


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I will raise you one and make italian pasta if you bring some tools.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you Jewish? 'cause you Israelly hot ;D


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

lzzy said:


> Are you Jewish? 'cause you Israelly hot ;D


OMG! That made my day. clever!
*skip*


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

what about this one:

Are you from Tennessee?
- 'cause you're the only ten I see


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

No Idaho.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I love the way u sing, grab your coat ur coming home with me!! :lol


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you have a library card? Because I've been checking you out. If it's expired, that's okay - I can make you feel renewed.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you a library book? cos i really want to take you out.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Would you be the fourth leaf in my clover?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well hello there big guy! :um


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

lets skip dinner and all that bull and go to my place.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Can I come too? :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

no u cant go with [email protected]@@ but u can come with meee!!! ur blue face and purple cheeks are rly hot :lol ^_^


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes! im going with a model!:boogie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If I told you that you have a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Want some potato salad & corn on the Cobb.
?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure... coke or sprite?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Hey baby want to get warm in my yurt?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

You've got toast eh?

...We'll I've got condiments ready to be _spread_ all over your toast. 

No **** though


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

You mean well. 

You're grammar is so wrong that it makes me sexy in my pants.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I want your sexy  xD lol


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you have a mirror in your pocket? Because I can see myself in your pants.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you sit in a pile of sugar? 'cause your booty is sweeeet! ;D


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

lzzy said:


> Did you sit in a pile of sugar? 'cause your booty is sweeeet! ;D


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you a parking ticket? You've got fine written all over you.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

ihavepsychologicalissues said:


> Do you have a mirror in your pocket? Because I can see myself in your pants.


i would watch you smiling for one hour and still enjoy it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


>


This would only work in a vacuum.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I totally want to touch your man boobies.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You've been a naughty pommie lover


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you a host?Because I sure do want to be your parasite.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

You're so hot you denature my proteins.
I wish you were my derivative so I could lay tangent to your curves.
I less than three you.
(If we're using nerdy pick up lines)


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Your a very pretty woman and I cant flirt for sh*t !


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby come to Daddy!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh cute wickle penguin I just wna squeeze u!!! lol


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Clothes, where we're going, you wont need hands.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

If you were a star you would be the sun because you are HOT xD lol sorry


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
lol thats a good one ^_^

Is there a Rainbow, because you’re the treasure I’ve been searching for lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

look at the stars, look how they shine for you


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

So you like Coldplay, huh? Let's play that while we make love, boi.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I kiss you with my mouth eyes?


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

A song for the ladies


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9mm said:


> A song for the ladies


A better song for the ladies.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats cooking goodlooking  ?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I like your smells, wanna smell me?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

If you like Marilyn Monroe , then i'm Arnold schawrznegger


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, is that a ham in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?... boo.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Your status. My avatar. That worked out well.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Your eyes are like two mountain wells in which te sun is reflected casually, its sharpness softened by a gentle breeze coming from out of the valley, but its warmth and vigour preserved in those two golden pearls, and how can anyone fathom these wells form the source of a gargantuan river, carrying its water all the way through the continent, feeding cities and draining factories, and finally spilling itself into the ocean with an astonishing speed of seven thousand cathedrals of water per minute, which is more water than an entire country consumes every day, how fascinating is that, and did you know only one percent of all water on the planet is contained by rivers, can you imagine how much more there is in oceans, which actually cover 71 percent of the planet's surface, and that all of these are connected in a giant cycle of vaporisation and condensation that feeds even the most banal organisms, and all of this comes to my mind at the mere sight of your eyes.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiss me I'm Belgian!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Your status. My avatar. That worked out well.


:lol

@Izzy

I like them jailbait boys. How 'bout it?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me flirt with you by means of a gif:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If only u were mine i'd be saying.....


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Hi, good looker


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JEK68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Mr Hitler I love your moustache and hair and psychopathic tendencies, your way more sexy than Stalin.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

JEK68 said:


> Hi Mr Hitler I love your moustache and hair and psychopathic tendencies, *your* way more sexy than Stalin.


Hey Hitler-lover, hate to be a grammar-Nazi, but:









Also....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn it you both posted before I could hit on Adolf!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Let's get together so you'd don't have to be mono, but stereo.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


>


What do these even mean?

I'm confirming the result of the test of my heart leaping when I saw you.

You *Aced* it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> What do these even mean?
> 
> I'm confirming the result of the test of my heart leaping when I saw you.
> 
> You *Aced* it.


Ooh, you sir are puntastic.
However I am detecting some, ahem, dissonance having seen you both in the "flirt with" and "insult the user above you" threads.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

There's nothing to *kid* about when it comes to my non magnetic and probably aesthetic attraction to you. I might even go *emo*.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> There's nothing to *kid* about when it comes to my non magnetic and probably aesthetic attraction to you. I might even go *emo*.


Oh, a rhyme this time too?
I'd try to match you with a pun, just for fun, but my wordsmith-ing skill is lethal enough to kill a handsome owl-- though the deed would be foul, I couldn't frankly give a hoot.
But I shall spare your life for now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hear that you're an Ace down under










:haha omg this gif!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I hear that you're an Ace down under
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I heard you're not too monotonous in the bedroom either. *wink wink nudge nudge*

Also +10 adorableness points for laughing at your own gif.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> Oh, a rhyme this time too?
> I'd try to match you with a pun, just for fun, but my wordsmith-ing skill is lethal enough to kill a handsome owl-- though the deed would be foul, I couldn't frankly give a hoot.
> But I shall spare your life for now.












It's on now child, I'm going to bust out Haikus

Rhyming girl in thread
She won't stop 
I think I've been enchanted


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> It's on now child, I'm going to bust out Haikus
> 
> Rhyming girl in thread
> She won't stop
> I think I've been enchanted


I'd really love to stay
but haiku are so passe
Blander than Bosho, so
If you don't mind I'm fleeing this thread
cus it's 11:23 and I need to go to bed


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Puppies are as cute as the speed of light is fast, but your cuteness threshold approaches that limit


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


>


What show is this? That sure is one aggressive babe. I like.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Roses are red, Violets are blue. You're cute, I'd like to screw you. 


:lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> Want some potato salad & corn on the Cobb.


How about a corn dog?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey thaaar Smiling Tigrrrrrrr.. Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me??


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ay shordy lemme holla atchu rite quik nawmsayin baby gurl u gt dat gushy wet wet #wannahitdat #imnotactuallyhood


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U make me feel funny when U speak foreign .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey babe


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

deesonjame said:


> What show is this? That sure is one aggressive babe. I like.


Saturday night live  http://www.videobash.com/video_show/rebecca-larue-flirting-expert-kristen-wiig-226867


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If you were a tree, you'd be a good tree.  hahahha lame I know.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey beautiful.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

How would you like some Serobonin'?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I typed in cutiepie in my GPS and it led me to you *insert vast amounts of winking*


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I sure wish I was Stradlin on top of you ^.-


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Marry me stud? ;D


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ That's a nice *** dude.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Be my prince please?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Im sexy,but only U know it .


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Excuse me, I lost my number can I have yours?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

​


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

When i see you i bleed like a hemophiliac of love ....The never ending stream of love.......


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Baby if I wasn't a necrophiliac, I'd be all over your still alive body.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

We both have tongues, we should introduce them to each other.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well hey there little girl, why don't cha come and sit on papa bears lap? :|


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Would be so kind as to consider the prospect of arranging a suitable time whereby we could possibly engage in intercourse in a dignified and protected manner?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Would be so kind as to consider the prospect of arranging a suitable time whereby we could possibly engage in intercourse in a dignified and protected manner?


Boy, your dad must've been a great man and farmer. When he retired he gave you all of his property. I can tell that you inherited his GIANT COCK.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Boy, your dad must've been a great man and farmer. When he retired he gave you all of his property. I can tell that you inherited his GIANT COCK.


yeeee haawwww!! :whip

(meant to be a cowboy :3)


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I would tell you a joke about my penis....but I don't have one :/


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

When I was born I could choose from 2 things.
The first was to have good memory, the second to have a huge dick!
Sadly I forgot which one I chose....


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

lzzy said:


> When I was born I could choose from 2 things.
> The first was to have good memory, the second to have a huge dick!
> Sadly I forgot which one I chose....


^ OH MY GOD, I LOVE THIS, Izzy.

I think my allergies are acting up. Cuz everytime you're around my clit swells up.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

If you were an aubergine, I'd still eat you.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

You're the kind of guy any guy would be lucky to have.:hug


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

I would love to meet your parents.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I see u peeping <3 Wna go out for a meal?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I can cook for you at home.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

It feels like u already started cooking because ur making my heart boil  lol ^_^


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I was intending to make your heart melt.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

So you're an evening bat? Give me a chance to find out what you are in the morning ;D


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*While giving her a hug* "You feel good."


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Um..hi.  :rofl


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You need some lovin' baby girl  I'll give ya some lovin', I'll be yo man


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's be hungover together.  :teeth


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My place or yours?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I noticed your lovely smile from across the room.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

How bout we play this "beemo" game naked?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't know what beemo is but I'm in. I mean, yolo right?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd like to take you out sometime for a drink and see if we have as good as a time as I think we will.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I've just moved you to the top of my 'to do' list!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Tutto ciò suona molto più passionale in italiano.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Oreoprah (peace be upon you) will bless our relationship in the Lord Oprah's (peace be upon you) name.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking at that picture got me feeling like i'm in Math class...



Everything's hard


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

That post made me.....nervermind :blank xD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Your awesomeness made this Izzy slightly Dizzy


/admit it you laughed!


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

Yo Izzy, what I gotta do to get you to play that guitar.....naked....on my waterbed? lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U had me at waterbed ^_^ Always wanted to see one of those irl!! lol XD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

My bedroom might not be Burger King, but you can still have it your way


----------



## thaeta0 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why don't you get your hands off that guitar and play with my peg instead? <3


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Your haircut makes me wet, your nostrils make me drool, your cheekbones is the definition of masculinity, the sight of your lips make me naughty. Buy me a drink and there's >100% chance we might end up rolling in the hay. RAWR​


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I relate to you such as a golfish relates to a strawberry, only slightly more vigorous.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You are hotter than a star going super nova! :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

If I had a dime for every person I saw as pretty as you, I'd have 10 cents!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey lets rub uglies and shave each others back hair, at my place, with cocktails and... snacks.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

keep the tails, just give me the cock


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Wanna come to my house later?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OKAY! hehe lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

do you have any raisins? no? how about a date?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

sure! can i wear my favorite shirt?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Great legs! What time do they open?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Did you clean your pants with Windex? I can practically see myself in them.

(I apologize in advance)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that a dick-tail in your pants, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Australia is such a hot country! but not half as hot as u!!! ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I can.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Wanna come back to my place and derp?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Cor, get your coat, cougar wants you xxxx


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You are the sexiest girl alive


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you are parking ticket? Because you have fine written all over you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to whistle at you but u took my breathe away!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I wanna ride you like im on a horse xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Y? Never heard of her.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Especially for you, I have written this poem:

You are the key to my lock,
I am the cherry on your pie,
you are the hole in my sock,
I am the lashes to your eye.

You are the blood that runs my veins,
I am the sheets upon your bed,
you are the passengers on my plain,
I am the reply to all your threads.

You are the passion in my choice,
I am the muesli in your milk,
you are the accent in my voice,
I am the worm that makes your silk.

You are the goal in my strive,
I am the virus in your flu,
you are the day in my life,
so let me adore you.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Can we have buttsecks?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Shyboy1 said:


> Can we have buttsecks?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*i'm ready if u are*

:b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I'd like to whistle at you but u took my breathe away!


 Damn, you are sooo cute ;-)


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

KEntucky, you're my neighbor 

If I follow you home, will you keep me? Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Possibly


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

are you a fox? 'cause you look like one...I mean, you literally look like one. :roll


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

You have a beautiful smile :yes


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets howl at the moon together


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey baby, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
2. Apart from being beautiful, what do you do for a living?
3. Shall we talk or continue flirting from a distance?
4. Nice dress, it’d look good on my bedroom floor
5. I miss my teddy bear. Would you sleep with me?
6. Do you have any Irish in you? (if no) Would you like some? (if yes) Want some more?
7. Did it hurt when you fell out of heaven?
8. Do you believe in helping the homeless? If yes, take me home with you.
9. If I told you that you had a nice body, would you hold it against me?
10. Do you mind if I stare at you up close instead of from across the room?
11. Hi, I just wanted to give you the satisfaction of turning me down; go ahead say no.
12. I seem to have lost my number, can I have yours instead?
13. Is it hot in here or is it just you?
14. I have had a really bad day and it always makes me feel better to see a pretty girl smile. So, would you smile for me?
15. There must be something wrong with my eyes, I can’t take them off you.
16. Hi. I suffer from amnesia. Do I come here often?
17. Is your father a thief? Because someone stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes
18. I’m a frog but if you kiss me I’ll turn into a prince
19. Is there a Rainbow, because you’re the treasure I’ve been searching for
20. I hope you know CPR? Because you take my breath away

I'm hoping one of these might work


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Do you have any Irish in you? (if no) Would you like some? (if yes) Want some more?


Lol, I'm sure that would go smoothly.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Lol, I'm sure that would go smoothly.


lol to be honest I just copied and pasted them from a google search, I kind of wish I was Irish though


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

apx24 said:


> lol to be honest I just copied and pasted them from a google search, I kind of wish I was Irish though


Well, if _do_ you want some in you.. :whip


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

apx24 said:


> 1. Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
> 2. Apart from being beautiful, what do you do for a living?
> 3. Shall we talk or continue flirting from a distance?
> 4. Nice dress, it'd look good on my bedroom floor
> ...


I'm always a sucker for #17


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Is your father a thief? Because someone stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Well, if _do_ you want some in you.. :whip


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> KEntucky, you're my neighbor
> 
> If I follow you home, will you keep me? Lol


That's cool, Which state are you from?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Are you hurt? You must have fell from heaven you are a KindredSpirit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I think doing as the thread title says would be approaching or surpassing legal limits.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

KindredSpirit said:


> That's cool, Which state are you from?


WV 


Monotony said:


> I think doing as the thread title says would be approaching or surpassing legal limits.


You're foxy. Btw you're supposed to say you'd keep me


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

we're a few states farther than neighbors, but if you follow me all the way home I guess I'd have to do as your status says.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

Some game of thrones inspired flirts


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets go to my house later and play "leapfrog"


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

The word of the day is "legs". Let's go back to my place and spread the word. 

,'


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

well hello there... *licks your forehead*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope you don't mind if I flirt in French:

Je vois tu as un coeur brisé,
mon propre coeur est desolé,
donc unissons-nous ces notre coeurs,
et on guérissa expirant des heurs.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Let's go crazy crazy crazy till we see the sun!
I know we only met but let's pretend its love
And never never never stop for anyone!
Tonight let's get some...and live while we're young!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

What's up, "babe"? LoL.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> I hope you don't mind if I flirt in French:
> 
> Je vois tu as un coeur brisé,
> mon propre coeur est desolé,
> ...


You will become my sex slave. NOW!!!


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hear two is better than one.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

2 fingers?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

In that case 20 must be better than 2 fingers.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Now that just sounds painful.

Let's keep the minimum to 3. (Unless wine is involved of course)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Then I suppose that rules out the other appendage.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Three fingers are bigger than that


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> You will become my sex slave. NOW!!!


:um


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyway, your username is most... intriguing.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> Anyway, your username is most... intriguing.


I suppose having such a boring name as "kristin" made me want to create an attention grabbing internet persona


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Done, don't mind the Anglo-saxon dong.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

We meet again  
Take me home tonight


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to do something so wrong, it's right


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Does someone need a hug? I don't care, I'm giving you one anyway :blank


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*Melt in the sun, melt in the sun!
Who wants to come with me and melt in the sun!
Hide in the sky, hide in the sky!
Who wants to come with me and hide in the sky!*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Monotony said:


> I think doing as the thread title says would be approaching or surpassing legal limits.


I don't use a webcam...

Sorry to disappoint you, FBI.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

DappleGrey said:


> Boy, your dad must've been a great man and farmer. When he retired he gave you all of his property. I can tell that you inherited his GIANT COCK.


I like this one. LOL!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh another Monkey! lets get together and make a baby monkey


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

If you buy me a muffin, I'll let you put a baby inside me.




Nailed it....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd like to hold your hand and recite Shakepearean sonnets until the dawn breaks.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

If my dog's *** looked like your face, I'd shave it and walk it backwards.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not drunk...I'm just intoxicated by you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I could just sit and admire u all day


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a pen, you have a phone number, think of the possibilities


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I love french boys


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Since nobody paid any attention to my previous poems I'll continue writing them until someone replies with swooning admiration and subsequently mentions me in the SAS crush thread.

To Brasilia:

If you'd be a lock, then I'd be your key,
yes if I'd be a dock, then you'd be the sea,
if you'd be the alcohol, I'd be the party,
if I'd be John Lennon, then you'd be McCartney.

If you'd be the meme, then I'd be the joke,
if I'd be the water, you'd be the smoke,
oh if you'd be the tea, then I'd be the muffin,
yes if I'd be Geert Wilders, you'd be Nick Griffin.

If you'd be a troll, then I'd be your ban,
oh if I'd be in danger, you'd sure be Batman,
if you'd be Hugh Laurie, then I would be Fry,
if I'd be the whisk, oh you'd be the fly.

If you'd be Peruvian, I'd be your llama,
if I'd be Michelle, you'd be Obama,
if you'd be in Holland, yes I'd be your weed,
and having said that, my flirt is complete.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Since nobody paid any attention to my previous poems I'll continue writing them until someone replies with swooning admiration and subsequently mentions me in the SAS crush thread.
> 
> To Brasilia:
> 
> ...


This is so bloody fantastic it needs to be quoted so it is read twice by whoever dares to post anything near as good as this post right hear.

I just...I just have no words...










Now that I've recovered from my fall, I must refer you to said thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/index221.html#post1063125665

----------------------------------

**To the person next in line: ignore this post, the next 'flirt' should be aimed at Mr. C.**


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby that feels soooooooooo good.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Uhhuhh it does.  what we could do?


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I would want to wrap your moustache around my left index finger while silently humming in French.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Bring your passport I wanna take you out of this world.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you wearing space pants? 'cause that booty is _out of this world_


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh silly me! Did I forget to wear my clothes again?! I'd leave my @$$ behind if it wasn't so perfectly attached to my childbearing hips...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey baby, what's your sign......


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm evenly balanced on the scales darling, how about yourself sweety?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Baby, I think I've died and gone to heaven....probably because I constantly suffer from mild hallucinations and schizophrenic symptoms after years of abusing crystal meth.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

You're so sweet and moist, let me fill all three of your holes with my cream just the way you like it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

My heart belongs to you
but my cock is community property


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, I like poetry and obscure hardcore bands, wanna go back to my parents basement and talk about how interesting I am? ,'


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've got a long, spongy, cream filled twinkie in my pants. Just for you.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey baby, wanna come over to Myspace and Twitter my Yahoo til I Google all over your facebook?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why not darling if that's what floats your boat.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

If you don't golf that's okay, you can be my Tiger anyway


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So what you wearin?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you free tonight? Or will it cost me?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lets flip a coin, heads you’re mine, tails I’m yours


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

If I flip a coin...what are the odds of me getting head?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lower than you giving it.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anywhere u want : D.










I don't talk BS,flowers and chocolates is all I use : D.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Pointers are hawt.

I dare you to flirt with me. I DARE YOU


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

3 years is just within legal gray zone right? I mean it would be completely legal to have your cloths on the ground right?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking rly foxy in ur avatar


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

U gut melk?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

(And LOL at that pic Ivegottoast) XD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

It's definitely a banana, but I'm in no mood to *peel* outta here with you around.

Show me some wubbin'.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you Jamaican? Coz jer-makin-me craaaaaaaaaazy!!!!!!


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

If I promise not to kill you can I have a hug?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw an angel yesterday, it looked just like you :]


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Shyboy1 said:


> I saw an angel yesterday, it looked just like you :]


Oh I saw that angel too 









mwahah only joking lol 

If you were a McDonald's burger...you'd be a McGorgeous :yes


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Wanna online date?  xD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## stevieoo (Feb 8, 2013)

So have i............call me


----------



## ForeverFloating (May 4, 2013)

Are your legs tired, because you've been running through my mind all day.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)

Is that a mobile in your hand or are you just happy to see me?

(Am I doing it right?)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Whatever you say hot stuff  :kiss


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Status lonely inside

I'd make your insides wish it was lonely! (too much?)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Shes from England so it's definitely not too much  lol. 
#InB4EnglishGirlsKillMe :lol ^_^

I bet you £10 ur gna turn me down. 
(U gotta date me or pay me £10 win win mwahaha )


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

You and me aren't nothing but mammals Funkymonkey, lets do it like they do on the discovery channel  (cause of the pic)

Beat me to it purplebutterfly

But if you like candy, ive got a nice lollipop for yah . This one is for purplebutterfly


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Shes from England so it's definitely not too much  lol.
> #InB4EnglishGirlsKillMe :lol ^_^
> 
> I bet you £10 ur gna turn me down.
> (U gotta date me or pay me £10 win win mwahaha )


loool¬¬!!! nothings ever too much for me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I can make your insides even less lonely than he can :teeth


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha, cum inside me then bebe 







(btw u do know thats not what i meant by lonely inside right - u never know nowadays lol)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Memememe said:


> haha, cum inside me then bebe
> 
> (btw u do know thats not what i meant by lonely inside right - u never know nowadays lol)


lol maybe that was too much :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Monotony said:


> :haha


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im scared to flirt with u I feel like u could eat me alive >: D lol ^_^


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

^ hug pls


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

:hug


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

*Does the motorboat between those fine melons*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You know that puss on your eye really suits you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well aren't you a fine communist pig piece of bacon. :spank


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

you're hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Me lick you long time YUMMEEH


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> :hug


HEY stop stealing my hug!! :duel lol xD 
and :squeeze for enfield anddd since I quoted u :squeeze for butterfly too ^_^ (EVEN THOOOO U tried to sabotage me!!) lol 

And eep that tounge gif is scary lool xD but ill pretend I found it hot since I wna use this pic xD


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

purplebutterfly said:


> :hug


thanks for the THE HUG, or was it PETTING. i like PETTING too, you know, so don't worry if it was PETTING, but HUGS are welcome as well. if you want to count that as PETTING, than you can still give me A HUG. i will leave that up to you.

and i was going to be all like limmy's group is the group for you (since i read your profile, and saw what said about wanting to be part of a happy movement spreading good things), and provide the link! but then, then, as i was going to grab the link i saw you had already singed yourself over to the cult i mean signed up for the movement!

so have one of these instead -











FunkyMonkey said:


> and :squeeze for enfield


did you give me the hug IN A ONSIE. if you didn't, it doesn't count, so you need to try again, but this time in the PROPER attire. k thanks bye.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

enfield said:


> did you give me the hug IN A ONSIE. if you didn't, it doesn't count, so you need to try again, but this time in the PROPER attire. k thanks bye.


:yes OFCOURSE! =D had my dinosaur onesie on (beware I BITE) lol. but im back to my kangaroo one today! BOING BOING lol ^_^

p.s how dare you suggest im not wearing a onesie!!!!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Is that a gun in my pocket or are you excited to see me?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It is but I am.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ gun nut frm 'murica


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ gun nut frm 'murica


xD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Funny, intelligent, thoughtful, and just quite simply wonderful!

oops I thought this was the 'compliment the person above you' thread


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> :yes OFCOURSE! =D had my dinosaur onesie on (beware I BITE) lol. but im back to my kangaroo one today! BOING BOING lol ^_^
> 
> p.s how dare you suggest im not wearing a onesie!!!!


cuuute. i'll bewarre 

but biting can be hawt in *some* circumstances (OR SO I'M TOLD). like i can imagine *a* circumstance where i _would want_ to bitten by you, in your dinosuar onsie. yum. i mean yowww. please don't bite.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey wna come to my place for a coffee / tea?  









lol >: D

Edit:
Oh noes u beat me  and nu uh u wouldn't wna be bitten by me I could get abit carried away and start taking a few chunks xD I am a friendly Sauraus after all :yes ^_^ orrrr should I say not so friendly sauras 

OH and for the record I had DNA tests done to find out what our baby would look like :yes


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd give your monkey a good funking!


----------



## somerinbro (May 7, 2013)

hey babe
let's have intercourse


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to **** you in the **** ****ing **** **** **** kiwi ******* ****ing ****


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You look okay.


----------



## ForeverChangedxx (May 7, 2013)

Yes..yes you are :kiss


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

you've made worms meat of me


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The word of the day is legs. Let’s go back to my place and spread the word. :wink:wink


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Remember me? Oh yeah, that's right, I've only met you in my dreams.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

And I'm done lol!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> And I'm done lol!


looool... thats sooooo funny i couldnt stop watching that hahahahaha looooool. :')


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
lol I remember when I first saw that gif ^_^ 1 of my faves EVERRRR :yes
(I watched it like 100000000000 times) :lol

Ur so nice u make my heart burst!


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

bonrar fixed


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

My love for you is like diarrhea, it won't stop.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I just needed an excuse to post this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Look into my eyes..... bring me cute blonde girls, preferably neekid 5'7'ish ones.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

me wub u wong time :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

I never flirted before so bear with me ladies... 

Hey. So, I want to be... inside of you . . . No wait don't leave! Ohhh


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish I was your derivative so I could lie tangent to your curves.


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

ihavepsychologicalissues said:


> I wish I was your derivative so I could lie tangent to your curves.


I love this  I knew maths would be useful one day!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

oh hey:


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

​


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you a parking ticket, coz you have fine written all over you

If you were a tree and I a squirrel, I'd put my nuts in your hole


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

So...... Do you come here often?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hehe do iiiiiii


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hopeful see you around more


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip,wana see more of your eyes


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

you dooo :


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

rossy duel me


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Back off pal


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)




----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Back off pal





monotonous said:


>












Don't you two think about it, this girl is mine I tell you


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

O hello u


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I would totally go gay for you!! Lol jk :um


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Please sit on my face! <3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You're a Wizard Sherry.


----------



## PandasNPorsches (May 11, 2013)

*ooohhweeeee*



Brasilia said:


> ^ how about it, eh?


oprahs looking mighty good in this pic hahaha


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Mmmmm...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I like your face. Let's ****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm no weather man but you can expect it up to your cervix.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

For TPAM,

A David Gilmour solo
live touring the Wall
a lake in Northern Scotland
a Lionel Messi goal

The unparalleled cheekbones
of Benedict Cumberbatch
the fur of a Grevy zebra
a Wozniacki match

A dimly lit French terrace
under a starry sky
the tranquil Indian Ocean
the voice of Stephen Fry

The Dutch defense minister
a toblerone bar
Helena Bonham Carter
the nose of Ringo Starr

Ah Michelangelo fresco
showing God's underwear
the wife of Bashar Assad
a baby panda bear

Yes all these things are beautiful
and breathtaking, it's true
but none of all those splendours
are as beautiful as you


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

How you doin?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> For TPAM,
> 
> A David Gilmour solo
> live touring the Wall
> ...












And for the person above me....


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I would whistle at you, but you leave me breathless... <3


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Bring that fine *** over here!!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/028e8fdd30639e911cc6986e66e26b3d/tumblr_meuclt12aL1qihztbo1_500.gif


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey Twinkie, let me get that cream filling...<3


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

This is getting intense...let's have hawt ****** sex to alleviate some of the obvious sexual tension between us.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought you'd never ask!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## FirstGliderFromMars (Jan 27, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


>


 Wanna get ripped??


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

nullPointer said:


> Wanna get ripped??


I have absolutely no idea what that means...with that said, I'm down.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you in the mood to go swimming? Cuz I'd like to get you wet.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Winter isn't the only thing coming  





(Game of thrones reference, I'm sad lol)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No the headsman's axe is also coming for you :lol


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Winterfell....but I'll keep you up all night.



I can't post pictures from my phone lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

nullPointer said:


> Wanna get ripped??


I would also like to know what this means...:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sherbear said:


> I would also like to know what this means...:afr


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Hell yeah baby!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
My eyes are scarred 4 lyf trying to find that gif! lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U had me at "express"


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sherbear said:


>


I thought you wanted to marry me I don't know how I feel about you flirting with all these randoms...but w/e XD


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> I thought you wanted to marry me I don't know how I feel about you flirting with all these randoms...but w/e XD


This was for you, baby! You know I love you! 
Here is your ring<3


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

hey baby, I noticed you noticing me; so, I just want to put you on notice that I noticed you too.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm the new Milkman. Do you want it in the front or the back?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


>


Gender: Female...

I touch my weiner.... :blank


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Gender: Female...
> 
> I touch my weiner.... :blank


What you never heard of chicks with dicks?!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> What you never heard of chicks with dicks?!


Yeah monotony GET WITH THE F*CKING TIMES.

(In all honesty though that meme was to awesome to pass up)


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

is your underwear transparent because i can see myself inside them :*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great jugs.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Great guns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pins.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Woah baby you light up my world.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


>


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


>


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Frostbite said:


>


I don't have a d*ck. I have a vagina and a really f*cked up sense of humor.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Can't wait for someone else to post sooo


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> I don't have a d*ck. I have a vagina and a really f*cked up sense of humor.


How do we know you aren't lying and that you don't have a digina instead. :sus


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Monotony said:


> How do we know you aren't lying and that you don't have a digina instead. :sus


Digina...my new favorite word


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Monotony said:


> How do we know you aren't lying and that you don't have a digina instead. :sus


Well with that logic how do you know anyone here is what they say they are??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well then I guess we're just going to have to have everyone submit full nude shots! :haha


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I second this. GET TO IT B*TCHEZ.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> I second this. GET TO IT B*TCHEZ.












ahem, you first


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

^-- I love you like a fat kid loves cake...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Twinkie, twinkie give it to me baby.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

PLEASE u gotta like me please please please be my girlfriend okay i need thi soh god oh god please u gotta


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't because he's a man and I'm not gay.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

^Then I'll take the intiative.

Are your pants cleaned with windex, 'cause I can see myself in them.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> ^Then I'll take the intiative.
> 
> Are your pants cleaned with windex, 'cause I can see myself in them.


Ooh!


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> Ooh!


Don't be shy, you know you like it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Don't be shy, you know you like it.


You _are_ naughty...


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> You _are_ naughty...


I guess you'll have to spank me then.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> I guess you'll have to spank me then.


:spank


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> :spank


Harder! *ahem* I mean, enjoying yourself?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Harder! *ahem* I mean, enjoying yourself?


No, it is just disciplining you. I gain no pleasure from it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not the sort.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> I'm not the sort.


Just teasing you, this _is_ the "flirt with the person above" thread and not ment to be taken seriously. Don't mean to creep you out.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Just teasing you, this _is_ the "flirt with the person above" thread and not ment to be taken seriously. Don't mean to creep you out.


I meant to put a  in there...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd go all Mul Qah DiiV up in that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like to deny the existence of horrific genocides with you, if you know what I mean


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

If I tickle your pickle will you dittle my skittle?


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

You are so sweet you are giving me a toothache.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Sex is a sensation caused by temptation, when a man puts his location in a woman's destination, did you understand the explanation or would you like a demonstration?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lets get it on baby.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Ill marry you tomorrow, but lets honeymoon tonight.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

This... may be the best thread ever. I love all of you. No, seriously.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ I just like how it started out so sweet and innocent, then boom...Like 20 pages in, sh*t gets real.




I was about to go masturbate and I needed a name to go with your face <3


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I'd buy you a drink, but I'd get jealous of the straw.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

(This may be the best thing ever.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## chiron (May 14, 2013)

tannasg -

Pardon me good sir, but WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ Right??? Shot my lady boner right down.


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to comb your hair, trim your nails and give you a footrub. 



I'm not good at flirting in any capacity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chiron said:


> tannasg -
> 
> Pardon me good sir, but WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?!


Why it is Quacker the old duckster himself. :b


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My Pubes where like razor wire but then I shampooed and conditioned them.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

You remind me of my big toe. Mainly because i'm going to bang you on every piece of furnature i own.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I might be willing to fix your hollow.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sherbear said:


>












Sup wifey!!


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey baby! Want to help with my self breast exam?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Self breast exam. right...:wink:wink


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Please sit on my face!!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Dinner? And then maybe some dessert...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

come on men you know you want her.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

**** u









<3


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

You are more unique than a liberal in Texas.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch out for the bumps in the road.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeeeyaaaa


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

^ I'm mesmerised by that gif.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Your lips look so lonely.... Would they like to meet mine?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Smoochie, coochie:

Wet willy


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish to play with your nipples... gently.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll twist your nipples off.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey same initials how do you like that


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll squeeze it in like a hot knife through the margarine.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I can do that


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi. You'll do, get ur coat u've pulled. Best chat up line ever rite!


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

^Illusions, apart from being sexy, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you want to play ball?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a rather small banana.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey same initials how do you like that


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you don't sound like this I will consider putting a stick in you without dismissing such notions immediately, it makes most things seem much more attractive.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Raunchy lol. You guys are gonna get my thread closed.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey, nice thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Its much nicer now ur in it!  BOOM lool xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Butter my biscuits, you are looking FINE. Gawdamn.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A WOO GA!!








Im in larv <3









Edit:
o nooooooooes how dare u beat me to a monkey picture cry:cry xD
owell =p


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ode to Limmy,

Limmy how many letters are in the name Limmy?
Approximately 5, 5 letters...5 wonderfully crafted letters.
Oh Limmy how Limwonderful you are, how Limmerifick you make me feel.
This is my ode to Limmy.
Limmy rhymes with Timmy and Timmy rhymes with slimmy.
Oh Limmy you devil with the slimmy jimmy, once again this is my ode to you.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> Ode to Limmy,
> 
> Limmy how many letters are in the name Limmy?
> Approximately 5, 5 letters...5 wonderfully crafted letters.
> ...












its...its...it has to be the beautiful piece of writing ever written! <3


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm just so...happy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omgurd!!! make me one!! xD 

Heyyou your way too pretty
I wish u were my little kitty,
I'd stroke your hair and cuddle u lots
then our babies all sleep in cots.
kthxbai xD

(w8 does that mean I sleep with kittys) loool ^_^ oh noes :no


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Funkey Monkey, there aren't enough words to describe just how special you are to me but I will do my best. You're sweet as chocolate, as colorful as a banana, and as delightfully mouth-watering as a salted peanut, your sheer awesomeness makes me shiver in delight. Oh Funkey Monkey, keep doing those wonderful things that you do.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LARV ITTTTTTTTTTT  ^_^ 
orrrrr as sharon osbourne would say 
Its wonderful darling! 









OKAY made another!! woo lol

Heyyou, yeah you right their, 
life without you is so bare,
Oh how I wish u was with me
but in my dreams its all I see.
Sitting happy, laughing with joy
I'd kinda prefer u, to be a boy  
But thats OKAY cus u look great
ur way too good for me to rate. 
ohhhh


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LARV ITTTTTTTTTTT  ^_^
> orrrrr as sharon osbourne would say
> Its wonderful darling!
> 
> ...


I love it!!









Here you go Funky Monkey

Funky Monkey you're so sweet, it's almost sad we'll never meet, though you prefer I be a boy, you're saccharine words bring me so much joy. I guess I can have you in my dreams, where we'll eat banana's and swing from tree's.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

*Pls*

Heyyou let's have sex.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Let's go!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

lol I had to


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Selective cropping ftw


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awh thats awsome <3 loool xD I think I hear wedding bells :yes xD EXCEPT dreams and tree's dont rhyme BUT I got a good ending for u!! 
Instead of 
I guess I can have you in my dreams, where we'll eat banana's and swing from tree's.
u could haveeeeee
I'll always keep u in my head, or atleast... until ur dead mwaha 

Anyway such a flirt killer correcting ur awsome poem! so lemme make anotherrrrrrrrr 

Heyyou girl your so fine,
your way beyond the border line,
pretty eyes pretty hair,
without u life is so unfair,
I like the way u pout and walk,
u make me look like such a dork,
your steam on legs and flaunt your stuff,
Oh how I hope to see your mu(ugh nvm)
U light my heart just with ur eyes,
and girl u work those hips and thighs,
Time I went, your letter was fun,
i love u lots, babe ur my hun


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> awh thats awsome <3 loool xD I think I hear wedding bells :yes xD EXCEPT dreams and tree's dont rhyme BUT I got a good ending for u!!
> Instead of
> I guess I can have you in my dreams, where we'll eat banana's and swing from tree's.
> u could haveeeeee
> ...


It's a slant rhyme...lol...ok it doesn't rhyme but it just felt right, isn't that all that matters!

Anyways, this song sums it all up.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok fine we'll keep swinging from trees eating bananas ^_^
and oh were onto songs now! OK theirs only 1 I can think of


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuu u ruined it! I dont like rap xD were OVER 

OMG I just remembered an old song we all used to sing when I was like 12 xD (IT WAS ALL OVER THE RADIO) literally every person would sing it haha xD 
IT HAS NUDEY RUDEY words in!! but ill post the censored version first their both funny 

CENSORED VERSION





UNCENSORED VERSION!!! (BEWARE) xD (has naughty words in)
oh the cover makes it look like it has nudety but it dont. Just rude words ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I hate that song, but it's the thought that counts <3

I'm gonna go old school


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh u didn't like it? I thought it was romantic 

lol I liked that 1 tho xD 









Ok a dance specially for u 
(its from this years britains got talent) ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The song she's dancing to, I know it from start to finish.
For Funky Monkey, I couldn't find anything else that would sum up my feelings, but her enthusiasm and...talent, reminded me of you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohhh my enthusiasm and talent remind u of a porn star!!








looool ^_^

Ok I got a plan u watch this and cry then I can move in for a hug mwaha


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

That was nice!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey you! Yes that's right you...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


I hope she wanted to publish it and does not suicide meanwhile people calls her fat...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I hope she wanted to publish it and does not suicide meanwhile people calls her fat...


It was on Youtube, and she danced for the camera so....


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Kekai said:


> You guys are hilarious! Love the gifs


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U already have my number  I saved it to your phone while u wernt looking xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I want you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG u got my weak spot  LARV U SHARON <33333 ^_^


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

My place.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The things I'd do to you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*does high pitch voice* HEIIII HEIIII


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

I like boobies.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Here I bought u a special kind of nunchuk, 









now lets go out for a drink as my reward! 
Edit:
Uh oh I got beat by a smexy lady gif eep lol.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ loool xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

(love austin powers movies!!)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Gah still within potential problematic range :lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't sleep I have tea with Cthulhu. Threesome?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
ur pic didnt work for me  [even if I copy the url and paste it into adress bar lol]
but its ok becuz I can still see ur smiley avatar  <3


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool xD 
its onnnn like donkey konggg ^_^


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If I was a dog and u was a flower i'd lift up my leg and give u a shower


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Had to do it lol


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, baby girl I think you are beautiful, can I know you daaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnn!??


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are those breasts for real ?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

You have nice shoes.

I like your shoes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree my shoes are pretty awesome.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Errybody loves people with nice shoes


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have some candy and a puppy, just climb into my windowless white van.

Here, let me help you up.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Omg I love your van


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I have some candy and a puppy, just climb into my windowless white van.
> 
> Here, let me help you up.


It's starting to feel like flirt with the user above you is going from dirty to morally wrong :sus :haha


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Dear poster above "You're so pretty oh so pretty, you're so pretty and witty and gaaaaaay" XD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Heyyou said:


>


Had to compliment the gif response there that was awesome XD and you are so awesome and shmexy for posting it


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Care for a drink?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's on me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol xD


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Take me back, i'll love u forever! its not what u think!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a hammer for you. :wink


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm dangerously in love.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omgurd dont shoot


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

^^^That is so cute


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I make propane and propane accessories which is DAMN SEXY!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey same initials how do you like that


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool xD scary HERES A BETTER VERSION


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uh oh! I put my hugs in attack mode and put my trap card face down!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Haha, you placed a trap card, that was exactly what I planned for! I want to be trapped...

I end my turn.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha! I counted on u planning for me to place the trapcard! and thats why I placed Super Snuggle Monster in defence mode! 









(lol super snuggle monster actully means hugs but with that gif it sounds like something else) xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Uhhh, oh baby talk nerdy to me some mo'?


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Yo cute angel........


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your pregnant well It's not mine no matter what rigged DNA tests say :bah


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

13/F/54 wilcox Ct


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey same initials how do you like that


----------



## roham (Jun 18, 2013)

Do u wanna see my room?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

watcha wearing? :wink


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

A whole bunch of NOTHING!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

That makes two of us.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I aint wearin nothin, but my scrotum.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh were onto nicki minaj gifs are weee!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

u tell meeeeeee lol xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

So I turn my back for a few minutes and you starting flirting with other people tsk tsk tsk Funky Monkey.










If I can't have you, no one can...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oh nuuuuu sowwy ^_^ im a man ok! if I dont get it from u I go elsewhere thats just how it is  mwaha =p

makeup cuddle? xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Really that's your excuse...sigh...ok I gotta remember to put out more..


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

This is more for Funky Monkey than anyone else lol.











^^^ You should skip to skip to 2:33 Lmao


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol omg at 2nd song he rly goes for it at 2:42 :lol 
I APPROVE!!! :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I knew you'd like it


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Its not as good as the pokemon one u posted tho!! nothing will ever beat that ^_^

but yayyyy 
U MY WIFE NOW









U no speak unless caveman say u speak *beats chest*


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No thanks I already ate but u can be my dessert!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

a flower pour vous


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

How is this in anyway flirty this thread has been derailed by a naughty panda.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lzzy is a sloth so the pandas cudding was a huge turn on for him :yes lol ^_^


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Lol that's deff it!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me save your kind from extinction... you may stay safe in my dwelling place all night and day.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awhhh me wna hug tooo!! lol ^_^


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U make me feel funny : P.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hey, wanna get out of here to build a pillow fort with me? Because you're looking MIGHTY fine tonight.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

*you must construct additional pylons *


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

And then some. <3


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Your use of Regular Show pics...ugh...makes me so hot!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I see...









Well you should stop fanning yourself and let me take care of that, because I've been your biggest fan for a while.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Really, then come by my place...


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You've got me sweating like a hooker in church


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok dont worry I wont look!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hu urm!!! why are u showing other boys ur bedroom. 

















WERE DONE!!!
(waits 20 seconds)
wna date again? ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I was just so lonely I didn't know where else to turn. Ok I'll never cheat again.

For you...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

loooooooool "rape me in my thighs" :lol

fiiine I forgive u! q.q I need to find ur weak spot since u know mine :cry lol. 
TELL MEEEEEEEEEEE lol.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Nope, that's something you're gonna have to find out yourself 

Once again...for you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

loool xD OK!! we shall get married to that song, have our first dance to that song and go crazy hyper when ever we hear it. :yes

BUT RLYYYY I think this should be our song





We could sing it togetherrrr ^_^ lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok that's our song


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

P.s dont let me pressure u into choosing a song theirs many more! xD




 lol ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Tbh the song doesn't matter to me as long as at the wedding one of these guys sing it!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No! :no I got allergys!!!!!!!!!!!!

lool  but ok I agree!! the weddings on like donky kong.
How about this one? I think we could do like a nice little irish dance to this 1 :lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I like that you're thinking outside of the box but...HELL NO! Not at my wedding.

How about this one lol






Oh and I think this is perfect moment to warn you...I'm a bit of a bridezilla but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Aw dam was worth a try  not in an irish dancing mood I guess? xD









omg why are they clapping her loooooooool? :lol 
Na im not having her at my wedding xD thats 2 outta 2 girls we dont like. Better go back to the guys lol.





And thats fine ill be a groomzilla ^_^ my only rule is! u have to wear a white dress  
(Im wearing a white suit tho) Blacks too boring lol xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Now that one might work...seems like we could have fun with that. I want swans and chocolate fountains and...hot air balloon rides! Our wedding is gonna make the Middleton B**** wanna kill herself!

But he has to be there no matter what!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg not swans  DO U RLY WANT THIS TO HAPPEN!





mmmm chocolate fountains and hot air balloons tho ^_^ 
and HEY! back off kate middleton shes invited to our wedding too! :yes

and yeah we couldn't have a wedding without his dance moves q.q lool. 
I think he turned into a chicken at 1.55 and laid an egg tho? o.0 IS IT POSSIBLE!!! :lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry but ever since I saw Sex and the City 2 I've dreamed of swans at my wedding I refuse to bend there. And if you really want Kate Middleton there...ok...but she has to be in jealous tears by the end of the night.

But of course we have to invite my uncle Jim.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Scythes are a huge turn on!! :yes









p.s @heyyou I approve of ur uncle jim hes accepted:yes. I have a feeling our weddings turning into a circus tho :cry lol ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Not a circus...an EXTRAVAGANZA(PRONOUNCED EXTRAVAGAWNZA)!

Our wedding is gonna be an EXTRAVAGAWNZA of huge proportions, people are gonna be talking about it for ages, why our wedding'll be more televised than that Kardashian train-wreck.

Don't worry we'll be ok! Let his voice sooth your soul.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh u mispronunced it! its.. Ex-twavagwanza :yes lol ^_^
CAN WE HAVE THESE TOO!!!! (watch it all their awsome) :yes 





p.s we have suuuuuuuuuu many songs to choose from!! lol xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Have you noticed that we've kind of taken over this thread lol!

Anyways, they were pretty awesome, THEIR HIRED! Our wedding is gonna be more than a wedding it's gonna be an experience, it's gonna tantalize the senses.

The way he dances gets me every time lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You two should get a room already. :lol


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello there 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

my my my what a huge block tower u have  xD

@monotony NO! were waiting till we get married! :yes

@heyyou nu uh were not taking overrrrrr were just spreading the love thro SAS  lol ^_^ Spread the love - spread the joy  









Yay can we have 1 more magic act too? ^_^ 




And yeah were so gna have best wedding of the year! NO CENTURY!!

Can we finish off with a nice little ASIAN martial arts session? 









and looool yeah  here u go epic dancing :lol





lolol every1 in comments changed the words from jai ho to "gay hoe" :lol xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol, I wonder if he's serious about his singing, if so...lol.

We can only choose one magic show, we're putting so much stuff in. I did like them both though, but his was really nice because of the old timey feel it had to it

Choices choices lol.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, hi... "heyyou". I haven't been here for a few months.
But... guess what, I came back... for you.
The guy in the video sort of looks like me, except I'm slightly more handsome. I know you like me... I see it in your beautiful eyes.
So, what do you say... is Friday night a good time for you? I'll bloody drive you to London (if cars had propellers and such).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats a mighty hot bird in ur pic :yes










(P.S BACK OFF MY FUTURE WIFE) lol 









@heyyou I think he is serious looool about his singing :lol im not sure tho I think hes just having fun ^_^

and awh :cry I think the dance act is more entertaining than the cut in half act so we'll have that then 

p.s I hate to be a raceaphobe but that girl aint asian and were looking for an asian singer at our wedding q.q so she dont have my vote xD

oh btw!!! WE MUST DO THIS DANCE! lol. (im epic at it) xD 




Ill make a vid and upload it of me doing it someday q.q lol
(I know almost all the words toooooooooo!!!) :yes ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol I haven't played that in a while, from what I remember I was OK at the song.

She was worth a try, the Asian singers add something to the songs that us native English speakers do not, so here's another!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooooooooo!!! u played the RA RA Rasputin song before?? 
It rly hurts ur legs towards the end u can hardly move :lol My sis always calls me a cheat when I dont move my legs and just my arms but im like OMG MY LEGS ARE DEAD!! :lol

and yeah I agree  they have the ASIAN PERSUASION!! lmao I said that to my asian friend once about his mom! he was like WHAT?! loooool.

more epic dance moved tho :yes lol. AND thats a new place! all his other vids are in another room lol. 
ANYWAY have u noticed how hard it is to find asian girl singers. Type in "funny asian singer" and like 90% are boys q.q Im gna find a girl one tho u just wait an see!
omg loool I FOUND ONE! ^_^




(Btw I hope nobody thinks were making fun of asian singers :/ WE LARV THEM!!!] :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I put hers on yesterday you said no! She was really into it though, and everyone just let her make a fool of herself lol.

I hated that dance, especially since I strive for perfection in those games, my little sister hates me for it. Their usually her games but I just come in and take over lol, my name is all over the scoreboard.
You know I actually thought about someone taking this the wrong way, when in honesty I would leave you at the alter for an Asian man, it's all the dam Final Fantasy lol

Check them out!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh yeah lol xD I remember the ending now from when u posted it :lol All the girls clapping as if she was a megastar xD lol 

And awh :cry im on the leaderboard for most songs too  My sister tries to beat them all the time tho :x we have michael jackson experience too I can bust some moves on that  
FYI u'd never beet me on just dance /just dance 2 / just dance 3 / michael jackson experience  

WUT!!!! u'd ditch me at the alter for an asian guy??? how could u do that to meeeeee :cry
(its okay rly i'd do the same thing to u) :lol 

OMG! bad romance in chinese sounds EPIC!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Let's dance!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

its onnn like donkey konggggggg ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry but I've played all of those games, and I rule in all of them. I have trained my body to follow the dancer's exact moves, I'm a professional Dance Central player(ever played it's on the 360). I lived, sleeped and breathed the MJ experience, and I don't just dance to Just Dance...I'm like a swan on steroids. So yeah I would kinda kick your *** in those games.

Anyway back to wedding planning, how about this.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WELL my sis does actully have dance centeral for kinnect but none of us liked it we all preffered the wii 

And OK FINE ur better than me on just dance games and michael jackson experience. happy?  
(^ LIE),
I heard husbands sometimes give in otherwise the women gets all moody and refuses to tidy the house and make their meals and stuff) mwahaha  
I get rly into the dance games tho theirs no way u can win xD 
Theirs actully vids of me on my sisters phone of me dancing :lol I dont have them on mine tho or i'd post them xD

Wow I didn't think his dancing could get any worse! lool. (I mean better)  Yeah I'd be happy with that song on our wedding  Xmas wedding theme? ^_^
I dont approve of this song tho lol. Epic butterfly tho :rofl


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

You're really king of Monkeyworld? I have a thing for royalty.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

We can do it? Really!?!? When?!?!

peace hahaha


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

sorry for potential seizures


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I believe that a brilliant individual such as yourself is missing a counterpart with an above-average cash flow. And I have a large...
...
...
...
...
...
...
wallet.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U had me at large wallet!! 
Im high maintenance and require ALL TOP FASION million dolla outfits!!

Heres my dream outfit


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll lick you like a lolipop xD haha


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Me love u long time! :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

December 24th 2013- Wedding of the Century

Look new talent!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg u put me off asians 4 lyf! :lol 

Nah we cant have that singer he starts off with a rapping song  I dont like rapping! lol 
What about if we get married on 1 of our birthdays? We could have this ^_^





(omg I bet every1 thinks were weirdos :rofl) xD
ITS NOT ME OKAY! ITS ALL HER!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok, I admit started the Asian singing but the whole wedding thing you started, you proposed, did you forget? Are you trying to get out of it now:wife


----------



## ForeverFloating (May 4, 2013)

Your like my pinky toe, because eventually I'm going to bang you on every piece of furniture in my house.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

You're attractive enough. Let's talk on Skype. ;D


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice glasses mr tanTASTIC!! they gna be steamy tonight xD


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey FunkyMonkey, is that two bananas in your pants or are you just happy to see me and also have one banana in your pants?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice outfit, It'll look good in a ditch when I dispose of your body.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh wow...it feels big, stwong and fuzzy...like an elephant's trunk. I'll take you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well if you can afford purple dye you've clearly got a lot of monay. *gold digger powers activate*

Hey sexy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Me love u long tiiiiiiiime ^_^


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm the king of the jungle in monkeyworld and your banana is mine! :banana


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to accept that and return the favour.

But you will be tied up instead.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Are u peeling or are u just happy to see me  (#RandomSentence) lolol ^_^
O WAIT nuuuu I thought of a good one 
I find u very A-peeling! mwaha


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Wanna make out? No? This is awkward....


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ I like your signature. So HOT


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, I like YOUR signature hun. It's soo...invisible. Sexy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is it hot in here or is it just u


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to get funky on your monkey.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope you have a roll cage 'cause you're about to get wrecked.










/fail attempt at flirting


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey baby, I've got two inches of hard dick !


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

...I'm out


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^your completely blurry avatar is ravishingly handsome


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have a library card? Cuz I'm checking you out :yes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

joey22099 said:


> Hey sexy, I have some leftover lube ...





RelinquishedHell said:


> Leftover from what?


really? wow! if THAT doesn't reel in all the eligible females, i don't know what will!


----------



## Hawke Iskander (Aug 10, 2013)

You are the most charming person I have ever met and as I gazed upon you while lying drunk on the side walk...you smiled.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I may not be a genie, but I can make your dreams come true.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

If I were to ask you out on a date, would your answer be the same as the answer to this question?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd stick a french loaf up your bum.

What? Too forward?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

whatevzers said:


> Do you have a library card? Cuz I'm checking you out :yes





Hawke Iskander said:


> You are the most charming person I have ever met and as I gazed upon you while lying drunk on the side walk...you smiled.


aw, the two of you are much too kind. i would gladly check out books on sobriety and 12-step programs for both of you. 

@vanilla90 -- your mom is so fit... :b


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

How ya doin?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Heyy sexy (;









Meow


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

^ Nice p*ssy. :wink

(too obvious?)


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I see you like horseback riding, can you handle my stallion?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

You can call me "The Fireman"....mainly because I turn the hoes on.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I will assume that misspelling of hose was intended


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Was your father an alien? Because there is nothing like you on this earth!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I know you're a panda and it's hard to get you pregnant... But you're so hot, one night with the vanilla and you'll be having twins.

Psst you're adorable


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

If I got a nickel for everytime I saw someone as hot as you, I'd have 5 cents.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you had 52 more posts you would be as evil as my mother 

wait I think im doin it wrong....


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets get married and live happily ever after!!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

seems like a cool guy


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Lets make love  bby





(thats all i got right now lol)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mind 1 of those massages too


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I will massage your back... and that is the full extent I'm willing to go for.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok we'll start with a massage and then we'll see what happens from their  What ever feels rite at the time NOMSAYIN  ^_^


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

A massage sounds really good:b my back has a lot of tension.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you where a chocolate bar I'd eat you if you know what i mean


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your place or mine babe ?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Lets listen to Robyn and cum


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

hi xx got cam?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll take u out to mcdonalds and we'll go watch a movie tho ^_^ lolol xD


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

If I knew you we would make out everyday c; :kiss :cuddle


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

thekp said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


Thanks I'll send you an email now.

Now to Shyboy1, interested in groups?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Kekai said:


> I, in no way or circumstance have any understanding what you you just said...
> 
> I like it! You smooth talker! ��
> 
> ...


Yes i like groups


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice shoes... wanna ****?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kekai said:


> :lol I, in no way or circumstance have any understanding what you you just said...
> 
> I like it!  You smooth talker! ��
> 
> ...


 :thanks As W.C. Fields said, "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull****." :blah Words to live by... :eyes

^Douhnut77 -- Has great taste in music, tastes great dunked in coffee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your eyes light up your whole face.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Your eyes light up your whole face.


Thanks :blush

^tannasg Has the bluest waters I've ever seen


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I know nothing about the art of flirting.

^Well, hello there! Wanna go squash some bugs, eh?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Would you do it "likeaspacemonkey" ?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to get a bottle of wine and a pack of butter... Grease up the wine bottle with the butter... Turn the lights down... Get you alone in a room with me... Grab a firm hand on the bottle of wine and put it straight... into a glass and we can have a lovely meal together.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Can I come i'll bring whip cream :b


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I wanna lick your coco nuts nh


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Only if you give me some of your creamy milk... :teeth

Btw who remembers "Mix your milk with my cocoa puff, milky milky cocoa"? Lmao...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sure you would look sexy as hell in a hula skirt, mmm....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Love that spiky hair!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm crazy in love with you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Did it hurt when u fell down from heaven? ^_^


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm going *bananas* for u


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

Boy, I love you :mushy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just love your trotters lol.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm falling for your cliff.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Did it hurt? ...

(what?)

When you broke through the Earth's crust on your ASCENSION FROM HELL. :evil


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heres 1 dollar call ur mom tell her u wont be coming home tonight


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Wanna monkey around with me sometime?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You're the sexiest boy in the whole universe!!! o.o


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You are insaneish hot :3


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you from Tennesee? Cuz you're the only ten I see.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

You're so pretty I think I'm losing my lid!


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Apart from being sexy, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whats up chicky babe ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I give you an Australian kiss? It’s like a French kiss, but Down Under.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

How do you like your eggs? Scrambled? Or fertilized?


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there an airport nearby or is that just my heart taking off?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't hide it maaaaan you know you want my sting!


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

That shirt is becoming on you. You know, if I was on you I'd be coming too.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That bra really suits your assets.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Come here often?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

The only reason I'd kick you out of bed is to **** you on the floor.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you a mage? Because you just magicked my breath away!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's quite some nervous tick you have going there.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

They're called "eyebrows" cus my eyes are browsin your fine as*


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, is it hot in here or is that just you?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

... Bring out the gimp.

Pulp Fiction quote I'm not weird...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Your dulcet tones and strong eyebrows make me weak at the knees.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Shake me like you shake a Vodka Martini, baby!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Do you eat lots of Lucky Charms? Because you look magically delicious


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Does this rag smell like chloroform? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

**Keeps eyes on you*
*









*Edit: *Stares at "Age"* ....
*


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

If you were a lemon I would not make you into lemonade, instead I would put you in a box of glass and carry you around everywhere I went, and to all people I met I would tell behold, I have found the most beautiful lemon ever.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Look who I have to flirt with!

Well, Daniel, if beauty were time, you'd be eternity.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Our love will be as strong as these two


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohaiiiii u make me craaazy


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey there big boy, can I go UNITE in your Kingdom?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool xD
Only if I can go South on ur Dakota :teeth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I check your Chechnya?


----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

Your place or mine? :wink


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Percy pig said:


> Your place or mine? :wink


 hi you have a really pretty name, reminds me off bacon an i love bacon...mmmm( drools on self )..:um


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

*Turns into Bacon*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey Id love to take you out to the movies.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

You can take me anytime, anywhere. Even at the movies.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> You can take me anytime, anywhere. Even at the movies.


You're my number one prince in the world
Realize it&#8230;c'mon c'mon!
My hand is empty!
My silent and blunt, yet perfect, prince
Gosh why? Hurry and realize it!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ohhhh myyy u had me at prince


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll use you like a microwave.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U can use me how ever u want


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

My heart says that you're the one :mushy


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Come here and I will show you who is the monkey!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You too sexy. I cant resist.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Then u must resist no mooooore mwaha


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I got another banana for you to unpeeled


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

I can help you reach your third coming.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


>


 :mushy


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

I like your poetic taste.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

All tickle that scrotum


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

You wanna put your carrot in my countryside?


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Suck on deez coco nuts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby you bad.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

im only as bad as u wnt me to be


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Take a wild guess at where that banana is going, Mr Monkey.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

hopefully in your mouth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Claireee <3<3


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

im waiting.........


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's go


----------



## Ibz2000 (Aug 1, 2013)

If you were a potato, you'd be a good potato.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Two hours with me and this will be you:


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

you and me baby aint nothin but mammals lets do it like they do it on the discovery channel....x


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> |
> Is that you? I have the strangest boner right now...
> 
> P.S. You're so ****ed up! That's pretty cool actually.


lmfao i only realised how graphic it was after staring at it for a few more seconds am sorry sas everyone close your eyes before this gif corrupts you!!!!1


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yup, surprised me there... possibly will get censored, but it was funny!


i edited it out because i'm kind anyway spacemonkey you know what i'm capable of  wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you believe in love at first site or should I walk by again?


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

dont drop dat durka durk eh o


----------



## TheBlackPigeon (Aug 10, 2013)

Ay, bby. 

'know wha'chu nee? Y'nee a'real man in y'life. Probbem is, I'un know whare t'find one. But...y'know, I'm willin' t'step up t'th plate and swing fir th'fences. Y'know...give it the ol' college try. The ol' what's for. 

And I'm also wearing this stylish Trillby. That alone proves my sincerity in obtaining proper courtship status with you. <3


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

you and me in a room =


----------



## TheBlackPigeon (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, would you look at that. My pants magically came off!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

hello wut is ^


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you want some pie?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I see you're drinking 1%. Is that 'cause you think you're fat? 'Cause you're not, you could be drinking whole if you wanted to.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I love music!! Music makes me smile all the time! I wish I could marry music!!





(replace "music" with "you")



cheesy i know lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i got the magic stick what? what? maaagic


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

enough of the clapping lemme show you how to work dat azz


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Wouldn't you rather be hittin' this?


----------



## Amanda965 (Sep 4, 2013)

pick me; choose me; love me!!


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

^ 21 + 17 = LUrv


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

U + Me = 69


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Your avatar excites me *Lip Bite*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

We're no strangers to love. You know the rules and so do I. A full commitment's what I'm thinking of. You wouldn't get this from any other guy . I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling Gotta make you understand,Never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down 
Never gonna run around and desert you Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye. Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Inside we both know what's going on - we know the game and *we're gonna play it.*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

well hello, * twerk* eeeee


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Kalliber...is your dick a .50 cal?



PS - HAHAHAHAHHAHAH @ beavis & butthead, that was my first LOLZ of the day..


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

is that a mirror in your pocket? cause i can see myself in your pants staring back at me giving a disapproving look for trying to see down your pants.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

You can judge me harshly.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

judges you guilty. 

:spank


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ohhhh im guilty too!! whens it my turn?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

sorry for long wait, I'm ready


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


>


Who is this chick anyway?!?

If she's you she's a fine piece of ***!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ohh its Arianna * miley cyrus twerk*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Overthinker80 said:


> Who is this chick anyway?!?
> 
> If she's you she's a fine piece of ***!


that's ariana grande from victorious and sam and kat... i know my nickelodeon shows


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> that's ariana grande from victorious and sam and kat... i know my nickelodeon shows


I've got a big 90 inches flat TV screen near my bed, just so we can watch your shows in my bedroom... and that TV ain't the only thing that's longer than 10 inches . Care to join?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's take care of the "business"...


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

mr bacon said:


> i've got a big 90 inches flat tv screen near my bed, just so we can watch your shows in my bedroom... And that tv ain't the only thing that's longer than 10 inches . Care to join?


booiiiiing


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

vanillalalalalala on my mi-mi-mi-mi-mind all the ti-ti-ti-ti-ti time


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

forever_dreamer said:


> vanillalalalalala on my mi-mi-mi-mi-mind all the ti-ti-ti-ti-ti time


Vanilla sex sounds kinda boring. Why don't you really show me your naughty side, babe? :cig


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

mmm bacon


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> mmm bacon


Who needs lube when bacon is already so greasy :eyes


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Who needs lube when bacon is already so greasy :eyes


Implying we'll even need lube


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

maryana said:


> Implying we'll even need lube


No need for lube, naughty girls like you get excessively wet at the sight of my anaconda 8)

LOL this thread is turning into PORN... :haha


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

^^^Flirting/sexting fine line! lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

You guys are funny!  :lol


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

You sir are gorgeous! Like fine art in a museum :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You wont be a boy when I'm done with you










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uF4ed3RI9sg#t=59


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hey mr. fox * wink


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

come here often?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you popcorn? Because I'm gonna butter you up and make you burst...









p.s. I don't know who she is BUT SHE'S MINE STAY AWAY!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

*pokes with his boner*

I don't think I am too good at this.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Les-bi-honest... you were checking me out, weren't you?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

How did you know?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Ain't you one of the hotties? LOL.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

If beauty were time, you'd be eternity


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hope you ready for some mexican


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My body is ready! 











vanilla90 said:


> Are you popcorn? Because I'm gonna butter you up and make you burst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh thats effy from skins :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

can you handle it? you will go bananas


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OK close ur eyes while I undress!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

are you a parking ticket?
because you got fine written all over you


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lzzy said:


> are you a parking ticket?
> because you got fine written all over you
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article8276859.ece/ALTERNATES/w620/tumblr_mcu55xgkas1rk5d6vo1_.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

Did it hurt?

When you fell from Heaven?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Matte over glossy any day.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you ready to experience the ride of your life?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

im readddy \(^_^)/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Good, *strips


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to share onesies with you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

only if u insist  -unzips onesie- xD


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can upgrade it to a threesie or foursie we have a deal.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

we dont need a threesie or a foursie we can all just squeeze into a onesie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh hey~~~ we meet again *wink 
get the covers ready


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey baby, are you a parking ticket? Because you're expensive and probably not worth it.

(it's a joke, no offense)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ EW looool xD

not sure if I wna flirt with u now :no-lets just be friends-

(FRIENDS WITH BENEFITS!! *unzips onesie*) mwaha


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....<3..i hope you know cpr,cause you take my breath away...


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

It's hard to express myself when I am on the verge of exploding in my pants.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bet there is something more than an 87 we could explore


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I may not know much about pies
but you make my banana cream


----------



## Asaad (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey baby, do you like rpg games? Because you're my fantasy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

........on a scale of 1-10 your a 9....im the 1 you need...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

that tounge could be used


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Marry me so we can soar in the sky together!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I bet you have some great looking ankles (;


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Are you a weeping angel? Cause I can't take my eyes off you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know what u said but u had me at veux <3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh hello again, ready for round 33?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

A man of your caliber is exactly what I need, baby.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Luna Azul said:


> A man of your caliber is exactly what I need, baby.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you want to see an image of an angel? Hold up a mirror.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I likes yah, and I wants yah. Now we can do this the easy way, _or the hard way_........


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Please have this song playing in the background as you read the following message:






Dear heavenly blessed beauty, I have been thinking about you speechless and in awe. That deep gaze in your eyes, your perfect smile, all of your features just seem to all come together so well, almost angelical in a sense I suppose. The reason I am writing this is to let you know that I think I have found the most beautiful woman to grace us with her presence on our planet, and I am of course talking about you. I know this might mean absolutely nothing to you, and you probably get many of these types of texts and in real life BUT please understand that I am being as genuine as ever when I say that you are the ultimate personification of perfection, and I hope that one day fate can bestow me with a woman as beautiful as you, I would be forever grateful. I hope that this message finds you well; I do not care if you don't respond to this for I will have done as much as I can, been honest with myself and let you know how I really feel.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you whisper the Cliffs Notes version in my ear?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh think we need some privacy, I'm sure a beautiful person like you is up for the challenge


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait what


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Are you an archaeologist? Cause I got a huge bone that needs some checking.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

My love for you is like diarrhoea. I just can't hold it in.

#NoHomo

:lol


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll be Burger King and you be McDonald's. I'll have it my way, and you'll be lovin' it.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice legs...what time do they open?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

People call me Emma, but you can call me Tonight!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, here's my number, so call me maeby?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

For you I'm already there, no need to call * appears in window, with nothing


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

You may fall from the sky, you may fall from a tree, but the best way to fall... is in love with me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

repost. forgot I used the same copypasta line one page ago. awkward.

So I messaged you just to chat but I'm kind of concerned. I mean, we could hit it off really well, end up having a few drinks, next thing you know you're giving me your number because I'm too shy to ask for it, I finally get up the nerve to call and we take in a movie, have some dinner, I relax, you relax, we go out a few more times, get to know each other's friends, spend a lot of time together, then finally get past this sexual tension and really develop this intense sex life that is truly incredible, decide our relationship is solid and stable, so we move in together for a while, then a few months later get married, I get a promotion, you get a promotion, we buy a bigger house. You really want kids, but I really want freedom, but we have a kid anyway, only to find that I am resentful, the sparks start to fade and to rekindle them we have two more lovely kids, but now I work too much to keep up with the bills, have no time for you, you're stressed and stop taking really good care of yourself, so to get past our slow sex life and my declining self-confidence I turn to an outside affair for sexual gratification. You find out because I'm careless and a lousy liar, you throw me out (justifiably so) and we have to explain to the kids why mummy and daddy are splitting up. That's just too sad. Think about the children. For God's sake, if you chat with me and we hit it off, let's just keep it sexual, because we both know where it's going.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Would you like to suck my spines, cutie?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

how much does a polar bear weigh?

enough to will you have sex with me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if the polar bear is gna be watching or not 



Emma91 said:


> People call me Emma, but you can call me Tonight!


LOL I just read some of ur flirts their AWSOME :yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

are you a parking ticket..? cause you've got fine written all over you


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you Scythian? cause i'm Scythian too


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i don't have a library card, but do you mind if i check you out?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Everytime I see your username I dream of what it feels like to have your arms around me. :3


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You're a mushroom ( i think). I have another mushroom tip for you tonight. :boogie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Why don't we make that 3 mushrooms? * strips*


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Why don't we make that 3 mushrooms? * strips*


Ok.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omgawd ur asian!!!!!! -gets in ur bed and tries to be cute- lol  \(^_^)/


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...if nothing lasts forever, will you be my nothing...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

no detergent for me, i'm a dirty boy...lmao..


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If I follow you home, will you keep me?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yeah i'll feed you, and brush your hair, and take you for a walk everyday...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay, candy! Wait for me


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

My love for you burns like a dying phoenix.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^
Oh heavenly blessed beauty who's inner beauty is divine and everlasting,
You illuminate the sky at night
and you make the sun light the day
you make the birds sing
you make the breeze whisper like an angel
but most of all, you make me smile


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you were a booger Id pick you first.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Have you been using the Petrificus Totalus spell? Because you've made me stiff.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...do you believe in love at first sight ,or should i walk by again...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Walk by again baby


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

What time do you have to be back in heaven?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heaven can wait gorgeous!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Since she's the last female to post, this one's for Emma;

Are you a lightswitch? Cuz you turn me on :yes


/creepiness
:hide:lurk


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If a fat man puts you in a bag at night, don't worry I told Santa I wanted you for Christmas.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

If life was football, You'd be a keeper.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Let's commit the perfect crime: I'll steal you're heart, and you'll steal mine. :idea


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

Roses are red, violets are blue, open wide, so I can do you! :b lmao


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Life without you would be like a broken pencil… pointless.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Emma91 said:


> Life without you would be like a broken pencil&#8230; pointless.


i broke up with my gf but you can eraser on my pencil:yes


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I memorized all 21 letters of the alphabet...

















oh wait, I forgot U, R, A, Q, T


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Who needs the alphabet our love says a 1000 words


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Are you a parking ticket? Because you've got FINE written all over you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i'll be burger king and you mc donald's , i'll have it my way an you'll be lovin it...


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Are you lost? Because heaven is a long way from here.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Can I borrow your picture so I can show Santa what I want for Christmas?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

can you help me find heaven..? my wings fell off ...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ain't nobodeh got time foh dat.
Jk climb into my bed and let's find out


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I heard you like boys.....
So i changed my gender.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...do your legs hurt from running through my dreams all night..?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Do u have a name, or can i call you mine?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If kisses were snowflakes, I’d send you a blizzard.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Can i borrow a kiss? I promise I'll give it back.


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, I want to flirt with Emma91. Tokztero, get out of the way! GRRRRRR. Alright, guess I have to flirt with Tokztero.

Hey, you're cute. LET'S DANCE! *mttt mttt mttt mttt*


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i hope you took your Flintstone vitamins today, because I'm gonna make your bedrock


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You smell like trash. Can i take you out?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Excuse me, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You make my software turn into hardware.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

If I could change the alphabet, I'd put U and I together. Lol, never imagine saying that to a dude hahah


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

How do you like your eggs in the morning, scrambled or fertilized?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*WINK* *WINK* *WINKETY-WINK* Right back atcha!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice pants, can i test the zipper?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Do you have a mirror in your pocket? Because I can see myself in your pants.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not touching that one... I was a second to late, for complimenting Emma... Damn :mum

Hey Emma !! Mine was soooo much classier than his, because I REALLY like you !!


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol, beat ya too it. Ive used that line in real life  Its a good conversation starter lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

roses are red,
violets are blue, 
i have a gun,
get in the van.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

roses are red
violets are blue
nice shoes
let's bang.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Well hello Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Emma91 said:


>





Emma91 said:


>


Mmmmm....naughty :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say I find you very attractive. If I got to know you, I would invite you over for a romantic dinner and as soon as you arrived, I would pull you close and whisper in your ear "I have a swanson tv dinner in the freezer with your name on it" and then I would proceed to fill a wine glass with welch's grape juice.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

If you were a triangle, you'd be acute one. :yes


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Your hand looks heavy, Let me hold it for you.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just crapped my pants....can I get into yours?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes you can..becareful though


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

If you were a booger, I'd pick you.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you like bananas or blueberries? Why? I wanna know what kind of pancakes to make in the morning.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Emma91 said:


> Do you like bananas or blueberries? Why? I wanna know what kind of pancakes to make in the morning.


Yay, pancakes! I love pancakes :yes

::kidnaps you and takes you home with me:: :b


----------



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I borrow a kiss? I promise I'll give it back.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Around you I'm like a complex word, long and hard.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Excuse me...Hi, I'm writing an essay on the finer things in life, and I was wondering if I could interview you.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I was blinded by your beauty, so I'm going to need your name and number for insurance


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Are you religious? 'Cause you're the answer to all my prayers.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How do you like your eggs? Poached? Scrambled? Or fertilized?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I would drag my sac over 6.32 miles of salt-covered broken glass, syringes used by HIV patients, and worm-infested dog feces just to battle a hungry lion that once ate a gazelle that was fed by a tourist who shook hands with a guy that sniffed a chair you sat on 3 years ago


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you a parking ticket? Because you've got fine written all over you


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I know something you could be all over


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

so yeah lets bangout this weekend 


















sorry *hangout damn autocorrect


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope you're as easy as your mum.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

hey thats not nice mom












whens dinner ready


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Elad said:


> hey thats not nice mom
> 
> whens dinner ready


Lol o this made my day.

But really give a date I'll be open and ready


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You're like a light switch..You turn me on.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If I were a stop light, I'd turn red everytime you passed by, just so I could stare at you a bit longer.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I think i'll call u google, cus you have everything im looking for


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

If your heart was a prison, I would like to be sentenced for life.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

If beauty were time, you'd be eternity.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pleasure to be in you. *meet* you.


----------



## Hannah94 (Oct 16, 2013)

The pleasure is mine.

Trick or treat baby, all you can eat.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanna go on an ate with me? I'll give you the D later.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, is it hot in here or is that just you?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

It's just me babe


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just lost my teddy bear can I sleep with you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll dance next to you, if you want to think we're dancing together, go ahead.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello there!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh bby


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

When did Nick get so naughty


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

*stares from afar while videotaping*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* touches*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


> *stares from afar while videotaping*


u are the cats meow


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Emma91 said:


>


good lord! :teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma91 said:


>


Don't get my thread closed now girl


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

^ lol sorry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why hello twiglet.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol ^


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Need a bed to rest in?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

if a fat man puts you in a bag at night,dont worry i told santa i want you for christmas!


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Are you an appendix? Cause you make this feeling in my stomach that makes me want to take you out!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

H-h-hey, 
i th-think your r-re-really cute...and w-w-wanted to..to a-***- i mean ask i-i-if y-you uh..w-wou-er....I wanted to-to ask i-if...umm yeah..er...














****, MAN THE **** UP YOU LITTLE PIIECE OF ****ING **** ***** *** *****.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey you, want to do the horizontal tango with me?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Female person of planet Earth, you can do my laundry after you're finished doing me.
(Take notes, guys!)


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I want to **** you in the ear.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Keep hustlin', cuz


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll offer you a nickel if I can tickle your pickle…


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Deal


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

you get your pickle tickled and money! Hey, what's in it for me?!?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Is that avatar the reflection of your life? If so why do you look so sad, clearly there are many people interested in you, or is it because you are overwhelmed by so many choices.


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

I never looked at it that way. hhmmm....


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Are you the sun? Because you brighten my day!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Kekai said:


> Are you the sun? Because you brighten my day!


u knock me off of my feet now baaaaaby

wooooooooooooooooo whoooooooooooooooo

_::: MJ's "the way u make me feel" instrumental drops :::

_


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i got my magnum condoms, i got my wad of hundreds. i'm ready to plow!


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

MrQuiet76 said:


> i got my magnum condoms, i got my wad of hundreds. i'm ready to plow!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't worry it'll be nice and show babby


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Kekai said:


> :teeth
> 
> ...
> 
> Is your name Tony? Because you're GREAT!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


>


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

You have to be sleeping in my arms all lost in my eyes and I'm in yours all night long!


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

You have a nice face


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

You must be a Thu'um because you blow me away.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

You wna know whose amazing and has the cutiest smile ever? Read the first word again


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Not srs


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Do U know CPR?Cause u take my breathe away


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm no weather man, but expect a whole lot more than a couple of inches tonight.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

TraumaticallyDamaged said:


> I'm no weather man, but expect a whole lot more than a couple of inches tonight.


lmao.......


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I will take it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hi there  .....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...hi


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm flirting with you, honey. Now, come and we shall make babies, LOTS of babies!

edit. Damn, you're a guy. Well, not a huge problem, not at all. We just have to make you a woman so you can start popping them babies out.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......you really mean it...? no foolin....


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I rather you act on that "love" 
Than say it


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I wanna make your babies give it to me  ..... LOL I suck at flirting  I am feeling some sexual tension and have to release it  lol jk


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> I wanna make your babies give it to me  ..... LOL I suck at flirting  I am feeling some sexual tension and have to release it  lol jk


My babies? Release? 
Come into my bed first bby 
( I wonder if this is how parish Hilton started)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

XxVampireLov3rXx said:


> I wanna make your babies give it to me  ...


 this made me lmao.....


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

You leave me without words, lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

*I'm done flirting around.

Resistance is futile*


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

Subject 1 said:


> You must be a Thu'um because you blow me away.


Oh God yes. This...love it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I wanna lick your eyeballs, babe! :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I put my sexy shorts on for you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> You wna know whose amazing and has the cutiest smile ever? Read the first word again


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gurl you looking finne


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

[scene]
wow you're from finland? thats cool. whats it like there?

i think ive seen pictures of the land there. really beautiful. im jealous. i think i'll come visit sometime. haha 

oh you've got family in the US. thats cool. oh and you're in the same area as me? hey we should hang out sometime.

yea you know, i can show u around the area a bit more if you'd like. we can just make a day of it, you know?

ok i'll pick you up at 8. see you soon!
[/scene]

owned.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you enjoy being sandwiched by two Finns...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That's soo hot ( i thinkk..) 
Climb in * pats bed*


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

I made a wish from a wish bone baby and it came true


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

So, wanna be naughty and play some Crusader Kings II, babe?

..aaand you're pregnant.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You banned hammerfast in the banning thread, and that kind of power turns me on.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Hay shawty. lemme holla at you right quik ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hurrr me?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey bby just dont talk and we down aiight?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I've always liked girls but having seen you I just don't know anymore


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

When I tell you you're pretty, I mean it with all my heart. Would you go out with me now?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

So you're a SAS-member,huh? That must be short for Sexy Aussie Support.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Baby did you fart, ’cause you blow me away!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Wanna get together and watch back to the future? Just the two of us?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* shows leg* hy


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Me being the second one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Your hair whiskers remind me of grandmother.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Your avatar seems angry, me like


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You, me, dirty sex, now!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a ****ing mad crush on you, and I think we need to get together asap. Srs, I've felt like this for a while, I'm not surprised you never noticed, your to busy doing your ****in hair and makeup, listenin to Ke$ha n ****.

Hit me back when you get this and let me know what you think.

Peace, *****


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I like you and I want you. We can do this the easy way or the hard way. The choice is yours.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

You and me, baby, ain't nothing but mammals. So let's do it like they do on the discovery channel.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh totally,, I'll bring my cut mittens bby


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

are you australia cause I'd visit ...down there...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The restraining order has expired, so I'll be there soon wearing binoculars and a smile.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....I want to be your teardrop, so I could be born in your eye's, live on your cheek's, and die on your lip's....


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You so sexy


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

My love for you gurl is like diarrhea cuz' I can't hold it in.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Hmmmm nice username.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh Lonely Place, you steer you. You can be the "Y" in my "MCA" anytime! :kiss

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I should really go to bed; gettin loopy!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

weld my heart back together with your love


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it hot in here or did you eat food after midnight?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Is it hot in here or PLEASE HAVE SEX WITH ME.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Omg Elvis? You like wanna do pills then ****?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Are you into Milfs? Cause I can be your hot mama Russia  lol


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

((omg that video.. lol)) ^

http://tinypic.com/r/1494g9f/8


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

(enough said am I right?) lol


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

How about a threesome ?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

MetalPearls said:


> How about a threesome ?


Threesome? Yawwwwn. How about a Foursome, though I get Mark, but you guys can watch.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

i'll bring the ropes and peanut butter  Lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

*seductive voice* what videogames do you play.?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...you're hot i'm ugly , lets make average babies...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Can I follow you home? Cause my parents always told me to follow my dreams.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...excellent...:teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach me sensei


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Your location says you're under my bed...you should be on my bed.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

If you were a new sandwich at Mcdonalds, you’de be called McGorgeous.


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

^^^^You must be a nobody^^^^
































Cause nobody's perfect


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL *holy testicle Tuesday*


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

How about you and me make a three? 

Haha sorry, that was awful. XD


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Lmao that was a cute one.

Hey canadian.. I want to swallow your syrup


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Going to bed? Mind if I Slytherin


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello. You're a delightful presence on this forum. I'm sure you must be a very sweet person IRL.


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes I am


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

green eyes? come here and look into my beautiful blue eyes..... and together , lets see what one of the ''fifty shades of Grey WE can make ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....No words needed ...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

You're shy? no way...me too. omg we have so much in common, we should go out.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like milk


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I love music too. You should come over to my place so we can love it together


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I could get lost in your mustache.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ah, I think your little Pu$$Y above needs my discipline. such a naughty cat. ( ps I hope you are female)


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a hairy mane you got there...bravo.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hawt damn, blue people are my fetish


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

No eyes are my fetish 


↓Ok that was good :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^Are you sure your name isn't _Sahara _? Because you're hot 

Oh yeah 8)


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok  I promise I won't leave your ring bleeding.





I mean, wait what? :um


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

BleedingHearts i love you


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

mono i want your feet all over my perineum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You can smell my feet to make you sick then I'll hold your hair back and bring you a glass of water while puking...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

you had me at smell your feet


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

you're fiery


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

hazel22 said:


> you're fiery


The fire in my heart burns brighter for you than the sun.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


>


They say that Kevin's are always the sexiest men


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I do love men in uniform. Arthur Wellesley?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I was looking at a light bulb today and it made me think of you and how you light up my world


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey I don't know you but let's touch butts anyway. <3


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a good thing I brought my library card because I'm checking you out tonight. 

Flirt status: Boss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

There isn’t a word in the dictionary to describe how beautiful you are. :kiss


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

You had me at dic.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

is that a banana in your pocket or do you wanna have sex


i'm really good at this


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

You look finer than a new set of snow tires...and you're into older dudes, right?

Colt 45...works every time.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I... expect a lot from that giant mouth and tongue... from your avatar... :blank


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Damn girl, sit down & relax. You must be tired 'cause you've been running through my mind all day.


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

If only I was ****.. I could think of a lot of things we could do right now..


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'd like to take you out for a fried breakfast, pay for all of it, take you home, and then get a phone call about a family emergency and ask you to leave


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

If you were a flower, I would pollinate you all day long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did you read Dr. Seuss as a kid? Because green eggs and... damn!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i want your bbc


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

oh this one is a hard one....



like the one in your pants.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Yo, did you just sit in a pile of sugar? Cuz you got some sweet bunzzzz. DAYUM.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I put the STD in STUD and all I need is U .


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

You remind me of my big toe - I'd bang you on the coffee table


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

wanna bang ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Do you know how to drive a stick shift? It's ok, just grind it till you find it. ;D


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

ey bb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Besides being sexy, what do you do for a living?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that your o-face(@ your avatar)?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

meepie said:


> Is that your o-face(@ your avatar)?


Penguins are oh so cute hahaha


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Did you get lost babe? Ill show you the way back to mine.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

You might be invisible, but I can't keep my eyes off you


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I like that bone in your hand


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I like inspired people


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

You're lost but you found your way to my heart :heart


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, Texan cowgirl. Don't be a lone star.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can't be my first but you could be my last .


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Want to come to my place and watch some porn on my flat-screen mirror?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to tie you up and play you like a violin.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

gas? intense! 
you know that smell gas has? they put that in. the gas is odorless, but they add the smell so you know when theres a leak


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can I borrow your phone? I told my ex I'd call her when I found someone better.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, wanna go on Naked and Afraid and help keep me warm?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is your dad a thief because I'm wondering who took the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

I bet you like it wet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I do I do! :grin2:

I'm afraid of the dark will you sleep with me tonight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, if you give me an erotic foot rub


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Yeah, I suck at flirting.


I can suck too.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> Hi


hello


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is it true about what they say about guys from Michigan?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

farfegnugen said:


> is it true about what they say about guys from Michigan?


Yes we are a very romantic people


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Umm let me see.

So Sleepyville is where everyone goes to hook up in bed.


HEY
Ninja


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can be your white as* knight


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Make sure to bring a friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking back at my old posts in here are cringe worthy. Welcome back pal! ^^


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't tell me you get tired so easily.

HEY
Ninja


I can't flirt with you Kevin. You have God for protection.
{Double joke}


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Tired? Of course not. I can go from that day to that night.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Just imagine what I can do with the rest of them


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Aren't you too young to be "coming" to me?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't be fooled by the cute baby face I'm actually 63. Everything is fully working though if you know what I mean apart from my bones, they ache. Feel free to use my free bus pass


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

those anti sagging tush exercises are really going well for you


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

farfegnugen said:


> those anti sagging tush exercises are really going well for you


He can show you.


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

I love you.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Care to have some drinks and bond over ancient history?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Are you from Idaho? because you are the only potato I see.


----------

